# Winsock in VB 2008 Express



## TechnoLogiY (26. August 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe Visual Basic 2008 Express. Ich möchte mir einen kleine IRC-Client programmieren, habe dazu auch schon ein Tutorial gefunden. Aber ich habe gelesen, dass man mit der Express-Version kein Winsock hat!

Wie kommt man da sonst dran oder gibt es auch eine gute andere SDK mit der man Formulare machen kann und so und Winsock dabei ist? 

Oder *wer es ganz ausversehen mir zusenden könnte* meldet sich bitte per PM 

Ciao


----------



## DrSoong (27. August 2008)

VB2008 ist eine .NET-Sprache (die letzte nicht .NET-Sprache war VB6, alles danach - VB.NET, VB2005 und auch VB2008 - sind .NET-Sprachen), da sich die Syntax deutlich verändert hat, gibt es dazu ein eigenes Forum.

Stell die Frage doch bitte dort noch einmal, da findet sich sicher ein .NET-Experte, der dir helfen kann.


Der Doc!


----------

